# frustated in Oct



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Some people may have noticed I haven't been around as much as I usually am, and truthfully I'm more than a little frustrated this year at my decorating. Everytime I'm ready to start, something else pops up. My wife is pregnant which is nice news- unplanned, but not unwanted, heh (due in Jan)

But then she caught MRSA from the doctor who checked her for the first time a couple weeks ago (long story). This causes painful boils on the skin. And since she was checked in the lower region, there as well! She was given antibiotics that were useless from the gyn, then she switched to a new doctor and was prescribed the proper stuff. She should be ending her pills in two days and is looking and feeling better. She had to stay home from her job during this time, and that's driving her crazy! Since it was considered contagious, she had special precautions to be taken with the family. The good thing is it looks pretty much gone now, so she's gotten a good bill of health and will be going back Fri.

Now she's been found to have gestational diabetes. (sigh) So, we're having to learn the glucometer, strips, testing, diet, etc. In short, doctor's visits all this week.

In addition, when we went in for the ultrasound at the hospital a couple days ago, they laid her out, and when the found out she had (at that time) MRSA, they _*refused *_to do it on her. Aren't they a hospital? Can they REFUSE anyone sick??? I wanted to fight verbally I was so angry, but my wife who was angry as well decided to just let it slide until a note would be provided by the gp.

I start school on Oct 13 if I can get in (we haven't had the money), so we're spending almost all our bill money to pay for my dialysis class tomorrow. We thought about putting it off, but with my low paying job we keep getting further and further behind. No choice. When I get in, I have to see if my boss is going to give me less hours or fire me because of not being able to work eves. (sigh)

And this Gospel show I was supposed to be directing is just not working out. I have a huge reputation in directing, and this producer who has never done anything before keeps coming up with things to put in that are NOT my vision. I already told him after the first show, the production is his to run with. Now if I can figure out a way to get my name off the directing of it...

Anyway, in short, this Oct NOTHING has been set up so far, and I am more than a little frustrated.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Bah...that's terrible. All of it. I feel especially sorry for your wife (getting MRSA from a doctor!?!?). 

It's good that they caught the diabetes. It will take some time to get used to testing her glucose levels and adjusting her diet etc, but after a while it will all become routine. I wish her good health (and the baby too). 

I think the easiest problem to solve is the Gospel Show. I think you sound like you're ready to be blunt with people, and you could always ask to have your name taken off the show since really, the 'credit' goes to the producer.

Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I hope everything worksout. I've been struggling this month too but when Halloween finally comes, it will all be worth it! Good luck to you!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm so sorry that your wife has had health issues Bryce. It's terrible timing with the pregnancy. I'm sure her doctor will keep a sharp eye on the diabetes and all will be well.

As for the production, knowing you personally, I can only imagine that you would be a fantastic director. You know yourself best and it's a shame that it's not working out. Can the issues be worked out at all? If not, it is certainly their loss.

Obviously, we all love haunting here. Sometimes, though, the other aspects of life take priority. Look after your wife and only do as much as you can _enjoy _doing for Halloween this year. There is always next year.

Hang in there Brycie. We're thinking of you and are here if you need us.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Bryce sorry for the frustration, and I have missed all you many postings. You may be having an off October, but there seems to be a reason for all things....so just give it up to a higher power, hang in there and do what I had to do....start planing for October 2009


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

If you need anything let us know brother!
Best wishes and the best of luck to you and your family!!!!!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your problems. This is the time of year we all look forward to and some times it can get pretty ruff. Hang in there. You'll be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey Sic, doing props should be a labor of love not a source of more stress. Put your family and you first, Halloween will be here again next year. If I were you I would let this season slide. But next year we will expect great things from you. Thinking of ya buddy, hang in there.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Sounds like a rough time - sorry to hear, 
We'll light an extra JOL for you and yours this season!Hopefully your wife's gestational diabetes clears up after birth - My wife's clear right up and has never come back - Good Luck


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Dang! sickie, I feel for you and your family. Good things have got to be coming your way soon. You are a strong person so do what you do and keep fighting! Good Luck and my family will keep yours in our thoughts.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Sorry to hear things are so tough right now for you and your family. Kenny and I are sending lots of hugs and good thoughts your way. Call us if there's anything we can do.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

damn sorry about to hear all of you bad happendings sickie... at leat your not the only oen frustrated in october.. I've been workign 40 hours a week at work, going to school full time, and trying to set up my haunt in between school and work. it sucks! I dont think ive ever been this busy, it just sucks. It's hard to find time to eat and post up on here. And finding time for sleep is hard too. oh well, only 3 more weeks of this but its wellll worth it.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear the trouble you and yours are having. If there's anything you need brotha just let me know.

Well on the bright side you've got a new addition on the way - congrats!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks, guys. Sometimes it helps just to vent some. That's why I like this forum. I sincerely think of us as extended family, and the notes of encouragement do me much good.

I'm still going to set up for Halloween this year, come heck or high water! I 'm not sure how elaborate it will be, but after raising my TOTing last year since I first began haunting, it definitely would be a step backwards to stop for this year. I can kiss my quartet good bye for this year, but I'll have it next year, and at the very least- I can set up in much the same way I did last year with a graveyard display.

PS Ms W, I'm really not trying to blow my horn, but just so you understand my shows have had an average of 2/3 standing ovations. This producer just won't let me run with my visions. I should have realized this though since HE wrote the play, and *I* edited it to be okay on stage. He's a friends, s I just can't shove off, but if I can take my name from the creative directing spot, I at least won't be embarrassed.

PPS Sorry for not writing sooner everyone. Just had our phone shut off as well as DSL. WE got it on again today...


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Bryce,
hang in there Buddy
I'll be thinkin good thoughts for ya


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

First of all congrats to you and your family!

I hardly know you but still....hang in there! as they say...its always darkest before the dawn!

Good Luck!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

One heck of a sunny day must be coming up! LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay, it's official- my display SUCKS this year. With the schooling, and pregnancy, and having no money, etc. I'm just not able to put up much of anything. 

I was planning on bigger and better than ever. Plus, neighbors started dressing up their houses spasmodically because I did last year. Man this really sucks! My car port is a mess and embarrassment, can't afford new extension cords, so lights are not up. Man, this blows!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Come on Bryce...hang on dude...you have a lot on your plate right now, it's doesn't have to be a neighborhood contest...just use the materials that you have, to your best ability...you can do it well even if it's smaller than you envisioned in your mind...or don't do anything, you need to take care of you and the family right now....we all go through tough times, so we all know how you feel.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

thanks, Beelce. I needed that. Car port is still a mess, but I did manage to put up a small graveyard this year. Not sure what good it will do without lights and noone can see it, but it's there. (sigh)


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Roll out a string of Christmas lights that you have in a box and let it go at that...smile and be happy with your effort...it's all good!!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Hang in there Sickie!
Like the others have said, do what you can.
Anything is better than nothing.

People will understand that you're going through a lot so don't feel bad about letting anyone down. Just do what you can with what you got. Then next year, hit it hard and blow the socks off of everyone.

Good luck and take care.
I'll be thinking of ya!
:jol:.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Sickie,
Sounds like alot of stuff to get thru right now but you will do it, be strong.
I also believe things happen for a reason..Learn from it.
Main thing is to keep your wife healthy to get those to little bundles out safely. 
Glad you decided to go thru with the school..good luck on getting in.
We are all pulling for ya.
lilly


----------



## Alice (Sep 26, 2008)

Hang in there man. These things have a ways of working themselves out. Halloween is great but it will be here next year without the frustrations. Good luck and congrats to you and your wife. I'll keep you in my thoughts...


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Hang in there Sic. I will save a spot for you, for next year.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, after everything, I did manage to put up some stuff. Not as much as last year, but some. As a huge thanks to everyone's encouragement, here's some shots I took of this year's display.





































I'm not soffisticated enough to take night shots, but we did manage to get some lights up and on. Alos, the dead body has blue blood because that's Era Extra Plus HD detergent. I splattered my car port in that and doused everything with blacklight for glowing blood.

Again, thanks again everyone for your support!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Good display Sickie! Great fog effect!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

There, see? You did more than most people do. It's minimalist, but it looks good, and you didn't have to stress and fret over designing and building and whatnot. Halloween mission accomplished. Now you can devote yourself to your family and not worry about that anymore. And bask in the warm fuzziness of knowing that you stimulated some of your neighbors to decorate... so assume credit for that too! I would.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very well done Sic, and I agree with Rev you have keep the spirit alive. Hope things start going your way.
By the way, where on earth did you get a pilar that tall, omg, that must be ten feet at least.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the comments everyone. Nice to know I have friends here. 

BD, I actually have three. I put one on each side of my graveyard and haven't figured out what to do with the third yet. The pillars are actually two hollow metal halves that are held together with the horizontal collars at top and bottom. Extremely light. You'll find them at Menards or Home Depot or wherever. I think they are made to go around porch supports. You just cut them to size with a metal cutting blade. The one you see actually had about 2 feet chopped off it and has been sprayed with the fleckstone spray paint.

Here's an example of what it is. My wife's sister is a stripper and uses props on stage. These were given to me as she no longer had a use for them. http://www.aicmillworks.com/columns...e/Aluminum/Finishing/Non-Tapered/Height/load/


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Yep....you did good Bryce...lots more than most folks do in the neighborhood...The pillar may be big, but that skull on the front of your house is giant!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Here's an example of what it is. My wife's sister is a stripper and uses props on stage. These were given to me as she no longer had a use for them. http://www.aicmillworks.com/columns...e/Aluminum/Finishing/Non-Tapered/Height/load/


Next time, have your wife's sister dress in a few yards of gauze bandage and pole dance on them while Rob Zombie's "Living Dead Girl" plays over the speakers. You'll have the most attended Halloween display for miles. Maybe not so many kids, but hey what the hell.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow, I missed this thread....Guess better late then never.
Sorry to hear about your troubles, Bryce. My wife had GD too, but she took good care of herself and our son came out fine. He's 13 now.

Keepup the classes! You won't regret getting into healthcare, it's very rewarding.

You display looked great...better then mine, I didn't put out anything because of rain.

Hope things are getting better for ya!!

M


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Doc. Had a $200 overdraw today, and my brake lines snapped on my car when I was driving yesterday.

Things better get better! We're just hanging in there! LOL


----------

